# Foot Jams w/suspension fork



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all, is it okay to do foot jams with a suspension fork?

Thanks


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

yes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

here we go again...


----------



## RyyS (May 8, 2008)

why not?


----------

